# Wights, Camwa, VOGUE!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hewah I am in my new Oscar De La Newman
sweater dat makes my hair stand up. Hee hee!
Mom says it's wectwicity. I fink it's the blue.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cosy, you are quite the little fashionista!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh ,so cute,I could look at you all day Cosy!

My fluffs said "we fink it's da bwue too".


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh Cosy - you are so cute!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

My vote is for the COVER of Vogue! Stunning!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy - you are shockingly cute in your new outfit. :wub::wub: Tyler was quite taken by you but said he'd be afraid to kiss you with all that static.:heart: I don't think it's the blue, I think it's the winter, Cosy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:w00t:

Oh Cosy, 

Casanova and I have been waiting at the computer screen for weeks looking for a new picture of you!!! 

As I always say, "The most beautiful malt in the world must be seeeeeeen!!!" :wub::wub::wub: 

Adorable sweater too! Cosy rocks that blue!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks like she's ready to start a bonfire with all that static! LOL Thanks, girls, for the kind words. I was going to show off some other things today but my battery died and this one was taken with my phone, only because she was already in the sweater. Did I mention I hate my camera. lol Someday I'll get a new cord for my big one and take some REAL pics again.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> She looks like she's ready to start a bonfire with all that static! LOL Thanks, girls, for the kind words. I was going to show off some other things today but my battery died and this one was taken with my phone, only because she was already in the sweater. Did I mention I hate my camera. lol Someday I'll get a new cord for my big one and take some REAL pics again.


Oh, what good news! There are more pictures to come!! :chili::chili::chili:

Can you please get charging, my friend?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's on the charge but by the time it's ready the sun will be down so I'll have to do them tomorrow. Cosy is fine with that.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

princessre said:


> :w00t:
> 
> Oh Cosy,
> 
> ...


I think your babies are so cute, and of course Cosy is


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Who says girls can't wear blue? I kept telling Callie that Cosy's signature color is blue...Tiffany Blue to be exact. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

As usual she is so stunning, I just love her. Looking forward to more


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Cosy is a gorgeous princess :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: Well you know how I feel about Cosy!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I am in la-la-la-love with Cosy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cosy, could you be any cuter? No, I think not. You are the ultimate in cuteness:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cosy is simply adorable! I love her little pink dress, but she looks gorgeous in the blue sweater! She is so precious.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Static or no static I think Cosy should be the new cover model for Vogue!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Cosy, you look so darn cute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cosy you make my heart skip a beat...love Jodi:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Blue really is her color!!! Pretty baby Cosy!!! I love the sweater too!! ( we have the same one!!)


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cosy------You are the cutest, most adorable little malt I have ever seen !!!
Such a doll :wub::wub:

Jenna


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Cosy, I love you in any outfit! What a doll....I agree though, blue is definitely your color!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You are the epitome of cuteness, Miss Cosy!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy -- they're announcing America's Next Top Model today. This model is going to have the cover of Italian Vogue and several spreads in Italian Vogue.

I would vote for you for sure for America's Next Top Model -- maybe you're the winner. I know that you are in my book.

Brit -- as always -- Cosy is just the cutest.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well it's about time Brit!!! I sure have missed seeing precious little Cosy:wub: I just can't get enough of her. So, your battery will be charged by tomorrow.
I'll be waiting!:Waiting:!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Goodness Cosy, it looks like you are bathed in the spotlight!!! What a darling little outfit for a precious little girl like Cosy!!! She looks so great in her baby blue sweater and bow!!!!!:chili:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Cosy! You are such a precious little doll baby!! You causin' static cause you hot like fiyah!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie says he wants to be your boyfriend, Cozy, because you are such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Cosy....do you do runway modeling? If not, you really should think about it. You are stunning!!! I can kiss you all day long and into tomorrow!:wub2:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Brit, your little darling Cosy looks absolutely adorable in her new light blue outfit! Love the detail with the ruffles ...! :thumbsup:
I think she should be shown on the title of the doggie vogue! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: Cosy You say the funniest things~~~!! My SM laugh for the day! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww! Cosy is so beautiful. She looks like a little doll.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub::wub: cosy you get cuter every time i see you


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I honestly don't know how you keep her looking so gorgeous. That's an absolutely adorable picture, and we always love seeing pics of little Cosy. Love the sweater! 
Too bad it's UNC blue and not UK blue, but she's precious anyway!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cosy, you look so cozy and huggable and kissable, and pretty, and--okay I know I'm getting carried away here. I could kiss you all day long:smootch:Love your new cwose-I mean sweater, just lovely.:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

'scuse me, darling Cosy!!! 

Did your momma forget to take more piccies of you- as promised?!! We are waaaaittting!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

coco said:


> I honestly don't know how you keep her looking so gorgeous. That's an absolutely adorable picture, and we always love seeing pics of little Cosy. Love the sweater!
> Too bad it's UNC blue and not UK blue, but she's precious anyway!


Hey now Mary Ann, play nice! UNC blue is a pretty color, isn't it??? Hee, hee.....had to do that!!! I'm only kidding you!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All I want for Christmas is little Cosy:wub: she's perfect:wub: I have always loved her little sassy face and her wardrobe.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Cosy you are such an adorable little site!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Cosy, I so love seeing your photos and you especially look pretty in blue


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

What a supermodel you are! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for such nice compliments...especially considering the quality of the photo.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cosy my Mama an me fink it's yur lectwic persunality dat makes yur hair stand out. Nuffin to do wif da purdy new sweater. You wook bootiful as ujual. Wuv, Dixie


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Hewah I am in my new Oscar De La Newman
> sweater dat makes my hair stand up. Hee hee!
> Mom says it's wectwicity. I fink it's the blue.


So super cute...you look like a perfect little stuffed dog, only cuter!!! *sigh*


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

she is quite the show stopper . . .we need a gazillion more pics please :wub: :wub: :wub: can't seem to get enough with just one . . . more pwease :chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cosy you are beautiful in blue! I love seeing pictures of you and your latest outfits. So precious!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can never see enough pictures of Cosy....Rocky is drooling, but so am I!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Hewah I am in my new Oscar De La Newman
> sweater dat makes my hair stand up. Hee hee!
> Mom says it's wectwicity. I fink it's the blue.


SOOOO stinkin' KEEEEUT!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Cosy is a picture perfect model with and without clothes on!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww cosy is just to cute static and all , pls lug ur big camera and take some pics , i love ur baby !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Why, why, why does she insist on being so stinkin' cute?? :wub: Love that girl!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Cosy what a little beauty you are in your beautiful dress! I think the color looks FAB on you!:wub:


----------

